# Can't use photo gallery



## Boadicea (Jul 17, 2003)

*Can\'t use photo gallery*

I donated to LHCF (not much, but what I could since I'm a poor college student) via paypal (email address is [email protected]) but I still can't use the photo gallery. Is there something wrong?


----------



## Allandra (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t use photo gallery*

You may have to e-mail the photo to Nikos to do.  Someone else was having a problem with this earlier.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t use photo gallery*

In theory you shouldn't have a problem since your account is enabled to upload pictures to the gallery. Please feel free to email me the picture and I will log in as you and try to upload it. Perhaps that would tell us if there is a problem and where it is.

Nikos


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t use photo gallery*

Hmmmm... I can't upload any pics as well. I tried deleting pics from my gallery, even though I haven't used all the space allocated to me, but it just gives me an error about "thumbnail error 127...blah, blah, blah....

Help, Nikos, Bev, anyone!


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t use photo gallery*

I will have a look Tammi.

Nikos


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t use photo gallery*

I think it's a configuration issue girls. I will sort that out shortly.

Nikos


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t use photo gallery*

It should be OK now girls.

Nikos


----------



## Destanee (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t use photo gallery*

I did e-mail my pictures and still don't see them?

Plus I deleted all my pictures is there a way to retrive them?


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t use photo gallery*

Destinee






 Once you deleted them they are gone. I searched the backups as well but unfortunately 

Do you want me to upload the ones you sent me?

Nikos


----------



## Destanee (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t use photo gallery*

No that's okay, I will not add anymore pics to the gallery..too much of a hassle. 

Thanks for checking! Your the best Nikos


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t use photo gallery*

You're the Greatest, Cowboy!


----------

